# Rookie Question



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Rookie Question:

How old is too old when it comes to ammo? Assuming that it has been properly stored. :smt102 TIA


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Properly stored, quality ammo's shelf life is almost indefinite. I've read of many people, including Jeff Cooper, finding magazines they loaded literally decades before and then forgot. Upon finding them after dozens of years, they invariably worked fine when shot. Storage in a controlled climate in boxes instead of magazines will help even more.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For ammo at the range, as stated above - if U store it properly, it can lasta long time.

However, for defensive ammo (stuff U keep in the gun for self defense) - I'd play it same and at least get new stuff once a year at a minimum.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I date the ammo box with the month and year. Practice ammo I use within two years. I agree with Shipwreck, and use my PD ammo in about a year. Then again, It's not like I keep thousands of rounds laying around. I generally have 100 or less rounds of PD ammo, and maybe 300-400 rounds of range ammo. That's for each gun, currently only two.
I regularly purchase ammo at the range fo use at that session that never sees my home.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I believe my range ammo should be fine then, but, as Shipwreck suggested I will pick up some new ammo for PD. Thanks guys, good suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

I do beleive it (gun powder) just gets stronger with age. Properly stored as in the above..It should last a loooong time.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Are we talking Scotch? heheh .....


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Chivas Regal!!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

40 year old 12 guage 00 buckshot in cardboard cartridges plus some .308 and .270 rounds all went bang and hit the targets when I cleaned out my closet a while back. The .308's hit the same 1" zone at 200 yds. as fresh. Both were Winchester 180gr Silver tip . 

Other than .22 rimfire ammo you will probably not live long enough to see it go bad.

:smt1099


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

last year I shot some 38 full metal jacket rounds that were 45 years old.
My father stored them in the house in dry place.No duds!


----------

